# Onkyo or Yamaha



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all

Any opinions on Onkyo vs Yamaha. Have 650 to spend? Unit to be used in theater room for movies, music and sports.

Thank you.

Happy Holidays


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bang for buck Onkyo has more to offer than Yamaha however quality is about the same for both. I would look at accessories4less as you can get some really good deals on Onkyo products.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Bang for buck Onkyo has more to offer than Yamaha however quality is about the same for both. I would look at accessories4less as you can get some really good deals on Onkyo products.


Denon is another brand to consider. Their discount outlet is ecost.com


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'd buy Onkyo over Yamaha, but that's just personal preference. I'd buy Pioneer over either one though (you can get the 1120 currently from Amazon for under $500)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd go for the Onkyo or check out the Denons on ecost.com. I am just going to assume you'll get more bang for your buck with the Onkyo.:T


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

if you are not interested in 3D it would be hard to pass up on the Sony 3500ES on Amazon for $500

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-STRDA3500ES-7-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B002PHM0UO


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have owned two Pioneers and am very happy I have converted to Onkyo.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

My personal opinion is most receivers are going to sound pretty much the same, so I buy for the features. I also have some bias' against certain brands for some perceived QC issues.

So, with that as a backdrop, I'd probably buy an Onkyo right now. Yamaha and Denon would be the second and third choices, although, I'm not sure which is 2 and which is 3.


----------

